# REMINDER - Don't wait until the end of year to rescue, deposit or convert HGVC points



## alwysonvac (Nov 7, 2012)

*TIP: Don't wait to Dec 31 to determine what to do with your HGVC points*

It gets crazy during the last weeks in December.  The HGVC website and call center simply can't handle the volume.

The online system has been completely unavailable for days at a time during the past two years.  Once the online website becomes unavailable, the call center gets inundated then eventually folks can't get through to them as well (ending up with recordings to call back later).
See this thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161498 

*Q. WHY DOES THIS HAPPEN?*
A. In addition to the normal online HGVC activity (RCI searches, Home and Club reservations, etc), in December we have members who are also trying to 
(1) take advantage of Open Season rate for stays during the Holiday Season at all HGVC resorts
(2) take advantage of the lower point requirements for Gold Season in Oahu and the Big Island by reserving at the 9 month mark
(3) pay their maintenance fee due Jan 1 (even though late & finance charges don't occur until much later)
(4) take advantage of point stretching option (depositing, rescuing and HHonors conversion) before the 12/31 deadline. 


*The following must be made by December 31, 2012. Don't procrastinate. Do it as soon as possible*
Options for unused 2012 Points.
(a) RESCUE - This will allow you to move any or all of your remaining 2012 points to 2013 calendar year. Points expire 12/31/2013
(b) RCI CLUBPOINT DEPOSIT - This will allow you to move any or all of your remaining 2012 points to RCI. Points expire two years _from date of deposit_. 
(c) RCI RESCUE DEPOSIT - This will allow you to move all of your remaining "rescued" points to RCI. Points expire one year _from date of deposit_. 
Options for 2013 Points that must be requested in 2012.
(a) DEPOSIT - This will allow you to move your 2013 points to 2014 calendar year. Points expire 12/31/2014 (instead of 12/31/13; points are good for two years since you can still borrow these 2014 ponts for 2013 reservations)
(b) HHONORS CONVERSION - This will allow you to convert any or all of your 2013 points to HHonors points @ 1:25 conversion rate. Regardless of the conversion request date, the conversion will not be applied to your HHonors account until the first week of January 2013.

*CLUBPOINT FEES*
Depositing or Rescuing - $89 (via phone) $69 (online)
Hilton HHonors Point Conversion - $89 (via phone) $69 (online)
Borrowing - Complimentary (the best option ).

Points Protection Option (from the 2012 Club Member Guide)
_"On or before December 1 of each year, Members may pre-plan to preserve remaining Points through the RCI Deposit or Rescued Points Deposit options described above. Participants will be charged the applicable transaction fee on or around December 15 when the Points are deposited or rescued. Members may elect to participate in Points Protection and select a protection preference on an annual basis. Only one automatic deposit option per account permitted. Previously Rescued points are not eligible for Points Protection. An $89 Fee applies and credit card must be valid through 12/31/12 to enroll."_

Good Luck


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 8, 2012)

bump.... a friendly reminder


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder. It's a good summary, but I have a correction for RCI deposits:

(b) RCI CLUBPOINT DEPOSIT - This will allow you to move any or all of your remaining 2012 points to RCI. Points expire on 12/31/14 -- the end of two calendar years after date of deposit.

(c) RCI RESCUE DEPOSIT - This will allow you to move all of your remaining "rescued" points to RCI. Points expire on 12/31/13 -- the end of the calendar year after date of deposit.

Reference: Member Guide, pg.159.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 8, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Thanks for the reminder. It's a good summary, but I have a correction for RCI deposits:
> 
> (b) RCI CLUBPOINT DEPOSIT - This will allow you to move any or all of your remaining 2012 points to RCI. Points expire on 12/31/14 -- the end of two calendar years after date of deposit.
> 
> ...



Ah, yes I agree. I misread it. Thanks for the correction  
Sadly, I can no longer edit my original post.


----------



## Mimoshka (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm a little confused about something... I am not going to use my 2012 points. If I rescue them with HGVC (not RCI) and don't use them next year, can I then deposit them to RCI or do I lose them? And if I can deposit them to RCI next year, when do they expire in RCI?

Thanks!


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mimoshka said:


> ... I am not going to use my 2012 points. If I rescue them with HGVC (not RCI) and don't use them next year, can I then deposit them to RCI or do I lose them? And if I can deposit them to RCI next year, when do they expire in RCI?



If in 2013, you find yourself with rescued points you cannot use...
"On or before 12/31, members may deposit any remaining 'rescued' ClubPoints into RCI...
Rescued points are valid from the date of deposit though an additional calendar year."
-- Members Guide, pg. 159

Also, if in 2013, you make an RCI reservation for 2014...
The system draws on your rescued points before current-year points w/o a deposit to RCI.
.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 22, 2012)

The Inside Track Winter 2012 Has some excellent advice direct from HGVC.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 23, 2012)

pianodinosaur said:


> The Inside Track Winter 2012 Has some excellent advice direct from HGVC.



I didn't receive the Inside Track for Winter 2012. 
It's also not available on the HGVC website - http://www.hgvclub.com/insidetrack/index.html

Did it have any new/revised options?

Thanks


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 23, 2012)

alwysonvac said:


> I didn't receive the Inside Track for Winter 2012.
> It's also not available on the HGVC website - http://www.hgvclub.com/insidetrack/index.html
> 
> Did it have an new/revised options?
> ...



It basically reviewed what has previously been mentioned in this thread.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 23, 2012)

My 2013 points are used up, as are most of my 2014 with an RCI exchange into Disney...


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 23, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> My 2013 points are used up, as are most of my 2014 with an RCI exchange into Disney...



LOL, me too. I only have 800 HGVC points left in 2014


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 8, 2013)

......and I am opposite, I have 15,390 in 2013, which includes 1,390 rescued points.

I need to get planning...


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 8, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> LOL, me too. I only have 800 HGVC points left in 2014



I'm in the same boat; I think I have something like 1400 points left in 2014.  But that may change -- we just inked a deal to add 7K more points, bringing our total to 15,400. :whoopie:

But I'm sure we'll find a way of using them... 

Kurt


----------



## Conan (May 21, 2013)

--deleted by OP--
Posting this as a new entry instead.


----------

